# Older mature mid 50's with a guy much younger.



## jlcrome (Nov 5, 2017)

I was just wondering about women in their mid 50's or little older if they are into much younger guys like no more than 10 years. Some that I seen on dating dates are sexy I thought about mabye sending them a message. Are middle age ladies sex freaks with younger guys? Or are they set in ways so what do ya'll think. I think it be pretty cool to test the waters.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ha ha! Well I’m 51 and I get “liked” by younger guys all the time. I don’t always like them back. Many of them don’t have the type of lifestyle I want to date in. Also, yes I’m a very sexual person with whoever my lover is, it’s not going to matter if he’s older or younger.

The thing to keep in mind is that these women are already getting approached by hot younger dudes, so don’t assume you are going to be unusual to her just because you are younger.

You feel the desire to “test one out” but she’s most likely not going to feel the same about you unless you’ve got more to offer than just wanting to “test her out”. What do you bring to the table?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

My oldest sister seems to be into younger guys. 

When she was in her 50's, she looked like she was in her 30's. She dated and lived with a guy in his 30'.

She's 74 now and has a serious boyfriend who about 45. Again, she looks much younger than her actual age.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jlcrome said:


> I was just wondering about women in their mid 50's or little older if they are into much younger guys like no more than 10 years. Some that I seen on dating dates are sexy I thought about mabye sending them a message. Are middle age ladies sex freaks with younger guys? Or are they set in ways so what do ya'll think. I think it be pretty cool to test the waters.


When I was in my 50's I dated and married a guy who was 6 years younger than me. 

It had nothing to do with being a 'sex freak'. Or wanting a younger guy for sexual reasons. My reasons for being with him is that I though he was a wonderful person and I fell in love with him. And yea, we had a great sex life. But I expect a good sex life with any guy I date and/or marry.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

I am not into younger men. I did date a few that were younger, as much as 8 years younger. For me, the difference was too much....he was too immature. However, I did date a man who was 3 years younger and he and I seemed on the same maturity level....well educated man and that might have been the difference.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

My husband of almost 13 years is 4 1/2 years younger then I.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

jlcrome said:


> Are middle age ladies sex freaks with younger guys?


Be sure to reread all the post by the ladies above that commented on maturity level.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> Be sure to reread all the post by the ladies above that commented on maturity level.


Maturity level, oh, let me get my tiny violin ready...

I'm about as mature as Rodney Dangerfield in a fraternity movie... At my age (59) maturity means what, a Camry or a Buick, a job, and knowing which channel# is lifetime movie network on DirecTV...

Maturity to me means... Having a good time, being informal, out of the box. Without stepping on other people. 

Let's define maturity while we're at it.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I say go for it. I am well past the "cub" age as I am in my early 40s. When I was dating I preferred older women. In all honesty I found that my best connections were with women my own age and older. I had zero in common with women in their late twenties. Regarding the sex thing, I do think women that are more mature know themselves better sexually, and that it does make for a better experience

My longest relationship post marriage was with a woman that was 53 years old. There was another that had serious potential but distance ultimately proved insurmountable for us. My only advice OP is don't assume, that just because you're younger that a beautiful and sexy 50 plus year old women is going to jump at the chance to hook up with you. They get hit on a lot by men of all ages if they are attractive. I also don't think online dating is the best way to meet an older woman. I think you are better off just going out where the local divorced ladies hang in your area. Especially given what you're looking for.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

john117 said:


> Maturity level, oh, let me get my tiny violin ready...
> 
> I'm about as mature as Rodney Dangerfield in a fraternity movie... At my age (59) maturity means what, a Camry or a Buick, a job, and knowing which channel# is lifetime movie network on DirecTV...
> 
> ...



Dear John, 

Watching the Lifetime Movie Channel isn't mature - it's masochistic. Mature means you shower more than once a week and brush your teeth without being nagged. Mature means you don't expect the woman to mother you; you don't think it's funny to mimic and ridicule others. In other words, you behave like a responsible and kind adult without playing Angry Birds more than an hour a day unless she doesn't mind.

Hope that helps you out.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

jlcrome said:


> Are middle age ladies sex freaks with younger guys?


Some older women are "dating" younger men for the sex, yes. Some older women have "been there, done that" when it comes to relationships, have sexual needs, and prefer a no strings younger man with some stamina to enjoy casually.

Some older women are looking for something serious, long term, and aren't as concerned with age and are much more concerned with compatibility. They're not looking for sex, they're looking for a full adult romantic relationship that includes sex.

If you find yourself interested in an older woman who is interested in you just make sure you are open and honest about your intentions. If you're just looking for casual then make sure prospective partners know that.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

jlcrome said:


> I was just wondering about women in their mid 50's or little older if they are into much younger guys like no more than 10 years. Some that I seen on dating dates are sexy I thought about mabye sending them a message. Are middle age ladies sex freaks with younger guys? Or are they set in ways so what do ya'll think. I think it be pretty cool to test the waters.


10 years isn't so bad. I'm assuming you're in your 40's looking for wild women in their 50's. That's not such a stretch.

It's the ridiculous 20-somethings I wouldn't waste my time on who used to hound me constantly, thinking I was going to be their Mrs. Robinson. Actually, because they were too *young* to know who Mrs. Robinson IS, I used to have to tell them I wasn't interested in being their Stiffler's Mother fantasy. Pffft.

My motto was, "if you're young enough that I could have given birth to you, then I'm not dating you."


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> My oldest sister seems to be into younger guys.
> 
> When she was in her 50's, she looked like she was in her 30's. She dated and lived with a guy in his 30'.
> 
> She's 74 now and has a serious boyfriend who about 45. Again, she looks much younger than her actual age.


My wife introduced me to a friend of hers. I thought she was about my age, maybe a year or two younger and I'm 61.

I was surprised when she told me she was 74.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Interesting in this thread we have a younger dude thinking about testing the waters with some older women and on a different subforum we have an on going discussion from an older women (not really older but she thinks she is) about older men only being interested in younger women.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> Dear John,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think my tiny cello is in storage...

- Watching TV is silly to begin with. 
- grooming wise I'm on top of my game.
- I don't expect anyone to mother me. Never did. If nothing else the opposite.
- I don't mimic or ridicule others (while they're nearby ) but I'm a bit too cynical
- I'm very kind
- extremely responsible (at work and home)
- gaming, about an hour

Maturity ain't the above.

Maturity is acting age appropriate, based on ancient stereotypes and expected behaviors. I prefer to be a bit of a wild card. Just slightly unpredictable. 

The thing that kills it for me is when people act 'their' age. Live a little, people. There's a whole world out there that doesn't care about your Buick, about your golf cart, about your patio furniture, or about your 401k. When I was dating my then girlfriend, she was more 'reserved' but got on with the program. At age 50, WTF. Golden Girls #4...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ynot said:


> Interesting in this thread we have a younger dude thinking about testing the waters with some older women and on a different subforum we have an on going discussion from an older women (not really older but she thinks she is) about older men only being interested in younger women.


If you are on a dating site and you have your parameters for who you are interested in set to say, your own age up to 5 years older, you will not see the people younger than your parameters. Or at least that’s how some of them work. If I have my lowest age set to 30, my beeline fills up with 30 year olds. I don’t even want to date that young, it’s just interesting to see who is right swiping me. 

My point is, if I have decided that I’m not into younger men and set my age parameters much higher, I would never know how many younger men are into me.

Quite a few of them are not attractive to me. Just being younger doesn’t make them more attractive. Or, if they are just some thot (some literally say this), I might peruse their hot pictures (usually these guys are just rock hard bodies and not much else), and move along. 

35 is the youngest I actually consider dating and there are quite a few of those, too.

The rule will always be, younger men are hornier and will try to out chase all the other men. There are some men who seem to repeat something about how only women under 30 are “hot”. These young horny bucks don’t give AF what those guys say. They will just out chase all the men to all the women, of every age. They will not always find a willing woman just because he’s chasing one, but they will move on and continue chasing for one. 

So of the younger guys, I estimate that maybe 25% are actually looking for a relationship and they honestly don’t make age a “thing”. They are not singling out older women for some selfish type of reason. They are just dating women of all ages. When I meet one of these guys, it’s obvious. They are typically mature themselves and have their act together.

But again...I wouldn’t know about them if I wasn’t open to it.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Dear John,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Woah! At least use some lube, this hurts! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Ynot said:


> Interesting in this thread we have a younger dude thinking about testing the waters with some older women



They think they can get easy access to sex. I think most mature women can see through this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Lifetime Movie Channel = Man Haters Network

The bad man did bad stuff to the good girl ...... The end.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

inmyprime said:


> Woah! At least use some lube, this hurts!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd rather be the kind of guy she describes than be stuck with the kind of gal I describe...

In April I'm going for a business trip to France, and taking a week off to look for retirement spots... Grenoble seems to be a good choice, along with Brest. I've been to Grenoble before, it's spectacular but a bit expensive. I kinda doubt any Golden Girls would be interested living in Normandy long term...


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> Lifetime Movie Channel = Man Haters Network
> 
> The bad man did bad stuff to the good girl ...... The end.


LoL, probably going to lose my man card but the Lifetime Movie Network is a guilty pleasure of mine on Sunday afternoons when football season ends....I know....I know....

It's much more than man hating by the way. Where else can I find stories about crazed long lost relatives out to steal your husband and turn your kids against you! Don't even get me started about the movies focused on mean girls bullying. Bet you didn't know that mean girls come in all ages. Lifetime Network taught me that. Its riveting stuff :rofl:......yep....maybe I should change my username to BetaBarry?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

john117 said:


> I'd rather be the kind of guy she describes than be stuck with the kind of gal I describe...
> 
> In April I'm going for a business trip to France, and taking a week off to look for retirement spots... Grenoble seems to be a good choice, along with Brest. I've been to Grenoble before, it's spectacular but a bit expensive. I kinda doubt any Golden Girls would be interested living in Normandy long term...



I took family skiing around there last year. Plenty of ladies there already!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheapie (Aug 6, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> Lifetime Movie Channel = Man Haters Network
> 
> The bad man did bad stuff to the good girl ...... The end.


At my house we call Lifetime "The Evil Penis Channel" lol


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

john117 said:


> I'd rather be the kind of guy she describes than be stuck with the kind of gal I describe...
> 
> In April I'm going for a business trip to France, and taking a week off to look for retirement spots... Grenoble seems to be a good choice, along with Brest. I've been to Grenoble before, it's spectacular but a bit expensive. I kinda doubt any Golden Girls would be interested living in Normandy long term...


I liked living in France. I met a couple of Americans who sold up and moved to France to retire. So there are Golden Girls there of a certain type. IT seemed cheaper to live there, but my husband was on an expat package that was only going to last 5 years.

But these days, considering the medical bills, Europe is looking cheaper again,


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

john117 said:


> I'd rather be the kind of guy she describes than be stuck with the kind of gal I describe...
> 
> In April I'm going for a business trip to France, and taking a week off to look for retirement spots... Grenoble seems to be a good choice, along with Brest. I've been to Grenoble before, it's spectacular but a bit expensive. I kinda doubt any Golden Girls would be interested living in Normandy long term...


I liked living in France. I met a couple of Americans who sold up and moved to France to retire. So there are Golden Girls there of a certain type. IT seemed cheaper to live there, but my husband was on an expat package that was only going to last 5 years.

But these days, considering the medical bills, Europe is looking cheaper again,


----------



## jlcrome (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow forgot about this post update: actually my age is 48 I have meet a few older women on dating site oldest being 53. Now talking to a 58 year old she has no problem with age "age is just a number" I probably eventually meet her in a week or so. She seems pretty fit has gym photos seems active enjoys atuff like I do. I talk to a 61 year old some but that might be pushing things. At first she had no pic then after we talk some she showed me her pic and I was astonsihed she was actually pretty. We talk here and there but not inclined to meet her. I do an update in a few weeks.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

AVR1962 said:


> I am not into younger men. I did date a few that were younger, as much as 8 years younger. For me, the difference was too much....he was too immature. However, I did date a man who was 3 years younger and he and I seemed on the same maturity level....well educated man and that might have been the difference.


Nor me. I was always only ever interested in men slightly older than me or the same age. I like to have something in common with any man I am with, not be dating a man my sons age:surprise:. 
I always jokingly refer to my husband as my toy boy, but in truth he is only a year younger. 

I suspect that most men who go after older women are hoping for better and more sex. I doubt many would want to marry a women 10-20 years older than them. Most men are more interested in women younger than them.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Age and maturity don't always match ... 

Now, in August I'm driving to Nashville to see Brian Ferry live before he (or I) buy the farm. Hopefully I'll get a date by then, but not a whole lot of ladies in the tri-state area know Brian Ferry and Roxy Music...


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

If you don't get my spongebob quotes, I really don't see a future with you in any sort of romantic relationship.


----------

